
Sport data feeds – anything other/better than Opta? Potential for disruption? - George-Kaplan
I&#x27;m working on an app plus web site for football (soccer) fans and I&#x27;d like to create a number of widgets with fixtures, tables and results.<p>Opta http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.optasports.com&#x2F; appear to me the market leader provider (and something of a monopoly). They also charge monopolistic prices.<p>I feel that sports has huge potential, but seems like it&#x27;s dominated by Opta and ... no one else.<p>Are there any other FOSS or lower-cost sport data providers out there? If not, why not? Is the field open to disruption?
======
ColinCera
There are many, many companies working in this area.

[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=sports+data](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=sports+data)

One prominent example:
[http://www.sportsdatallc.com/](http://www.sportsdatallc.com/)

